# STRONGMAN TRAINING NORTH WALES



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

*POWER HOUSE 'STRONGMAN' GYM*

*
*Cresent Road

Rhyl

LL18 1PB

EQUIPMENT INCLUDES:

IFSA log

Super Yoke

Farmers Walk

Hercules Hold

Duck Walk

Axle

Car deadlift frame

heavy sacks (60kg,70kg, 80kg,85kg,90kg,95kg,100kg,105kg,110kg,115kg,120kg,125kg

barrels 85kg,100kg,105kg

platform for loading

110kg natural stone

fingals finger

atlas stones from 100kg to165kg

coming soon

conans wheel

£3 per session

opening times:

mon-friday 7-9

sat:10-3

sun:10-2


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

'Strong Man' gym....Pfft

Its a state of the art harcore BODYBUILDING gym with some fatties like Simon doing some lifting  :lol:

Best gym in North Wales by far.

Great place.

You even get to see me there now and then


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> 'Strong Man' gym....Pfft
> 
> Its a state of the art harcore BODYBUILDING gym with some fatties like Simon doing some lifting  :lol:
> 
> ...


bodybuilding is that the other room where the poofs go lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

also forgot to mention we got an attachment for the car deadlift frame to use it as a wheel barrow for whel barrow loading races


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That looks superb mate.

Almost makes me want to be welsh.... ALMOST


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

you don't have to be welsh but a fettish of sheep is a must


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Place looks great mate, stick it all on a lorry drag it down to Plymouth and charge us all £5 a go!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Get some shots of the PROPER gym up mate


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

why would any one wanna see a bunch of ******* doing bicep curls and tricep kickbacks


----------

